# Snakehead



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

Does anyone have any pics of their snakeheads??? I know alot of people have them, but I cant find peoples pics anywhere!!!!

lol

post pics!


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Here's a funny one:

Look at em go


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

thats a little cruel isn't it? or can they spend significant amounts of time out of the water?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Niche said:


> thats a little cruel isn't it? or can they spend significant amounts of time out of the water?


 they can technically spend 3 days out of water but they would have dried up by then. That photo is just propaganda to make people scared of snakeheads in america because they want the public to agree to banning them.
Have you seen the snakehead vs 2 mice video? better than a pic.
Theres also one of the same snakehead against a koi.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

are they carnivores? (Is that the correct spelling?)


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

> Have you seen the snakehead vs 2 mice video? better than a pic.
> Theres also one of the same snakehead against a koi.


I wanna see it man. Could you post a link or something?


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

hmm i seen them on this site a whiel back...but now i cant find them either


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

looks like giant slugs.


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Hmm, as I recall, they have huge appetities, can leave the water and cross rivers/streams. They're also not native to the ecosystem, so I think thats why they're being banned.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

do a search for Jose









never mind that didnt work i be right back

go to preditory videos in the non piranhas section under pic and vids and use the pass word

it tells you


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Davo said:


> are they carnivores? (Is that the correct spelling?)


 Very...
But not enough to stay here. So:

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## cenonfrancis (Aug 11, 2004)

nice fish man!!!


----------



## cenonfrancis (Aug 11, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> Niche said:
> 
> 
> > thats a little cruel isn't it? or can they spend significant amounts of time out of the water?
> ...


 Hey do you know where the video it>?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

just click on predatory videos at the top of this forum for the mouse video. I have one of this same snakehead attacking a 7" koi but it was probably taken off this sit for a reason so i'm not sure if i should post it.

or click here it might work


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

whats the password for the pradatory videos???


----------



## cenonfrancis (Aug 11, 2004)

FeedingFrenzy said:


> whats the password for the pradatory videos???


 Yeah what is the password?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

agreed is the password


----------



## cenonfrancis (Aug 11, 2004)

Alright man thats cool thanks alot!!!!


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

pic


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

two


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

three


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

four


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

five


----------



## cenonfrancis (Aug 11, 2004)

Damn they all look bad ass!!


----------

